# Suche Österreicher/andere Uncutländerbewohner die mir L4D2 giften können



## TueTueTue (15. Juli 2012)

*Suche Österreicher/andere Uncutländerbewohner die mir L4D2 giften können*

Hallo, da ich grad im Steam Summer Sale bei den Community Deals L4D2 sehe für 5€ wollte ich mal anfragen ob es hier irgendjemanden gibt, der an das Spielchen in uncut herankommt und es mir giften kann?

Am liebsten mit einer Tauschaktion, ein Spiel nach Wahl (auch für 5€) dann zurück.

Wer Interesse hat kann mich adden:
ID: rathausarena.

MfG


----------

